# Consulta diseño de Filtro pasa-banda



## Meteoro_10 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hola mi consulta es la siguiente, tengo que hacer un filtro para obtener de una señal cuadrada de frecucuencia 700 Hz, una senoidal cuya frecuencia es el tercer armónico, osea 2100 Hz.

Ya he hechos los calculos, y los simule con el PSpice pero no obtengo buenos resultados, probe con filtros pasa banda Infinitive Gain y tambien con Sallen Key, pero no puedo sacarme de encima los armonicos mas cercanos, sobre todo el primer armonico.

Bueno espero que me puedan ayudar y recomendar que tipo de filtro me conviene usar. 
Muchas Gracias!


----------



## gatomambo (Feb 12, 2009)

¿podrías darme una idea de lo que querés armar, o es muy privé? O sea: a partir de qué señal de origen querés filtrar tan cerradamente esas frecuencias? ¿no te convendría generarlas individualmente y pasarlas por un opamp configurado como sumador?¿cuál sería la finalidad que perseguís?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 12, 2009)

Meteoro_10 dijo:
			
		

> Hola mi consulta es la siguiente, tengo que hacer un filtro para obtener de una señal cuadrada de frecucuencia 700 Hz, una senoidal cuya frecuencia es el tercer armónico, osea 2100 Hz.
> 
> Ya he hechos los calculos, y los simule con el PSpice pero no obtengo buenos resultados, probe con filtros pasa banda Infinitive Gain y tambien con Sallen Key, pero no puedo sacarme de encima los armonicos mas cercanos, sobre todo el primer armonico.
> 
> ...



El problema que tenés no es el tipo de filtro, sino el Q (factor de calidad) del filtro que estas usando. La onda cuadrada tiene solo armónicas impares, así que tenes 700, 2100 y 3500 Hz en las armónicas mas cercanas. Al menos necesitas un filtro pasabanda de cuarto orden, centrado en 2100 Hz y con un Q = 10, como para empezar a conversar.

Para saber datos mas exactos me tengo que poner a sacar cuentas, pero ya es tarde, así que eso te lo dejo a vos.

Saludos!


----------



## Meteoro_10 (Feb 13, 2009)

Gracias por las respuestas.

gatomambo: Es para un trabajo practico asique la unica finalidad, aprobarlo, je
La especificacion exacta es: 
Señal de entrada: Cuadrada de 0 a 2 V, con un Duty Cycle del 70%, Frecuencia 700 Hz.
Salida: Senoidal: vo(t)=4+sen ( 2*pi*2100*t)

ezavalla: Gracias por las aclaraciones, voy  a seguir probando cualquier cosa les comento.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 13, 2009)

Meteoro_10 dijo:
			
		

> La especificacion exacta es:
> Señal de entrada: Cuadrada de 0 a 2 V, con un Duty Cycle del 70%, Frecuencia 700 Hz.
> Salida: Senoidal: vo(t)=4+sen ( 2*pi*2100*t)



Vas a tener que revisar lo que te dije, por que *no es una onda cuadrada sino que es "rectangular" asimétrica* y el contenido armónico es diferente del de una cuadrada. La mejor forma de saberlo es descomponer la onda en serie de Fourier y analizar los armónicos mas importantes.

El 4 en la ecuación de la senoide probablemente se deba al offset que genera el duty-cycle del 70%, así que para reconstruirlo, vas a tener que pasar la señal original por un filtro que la promedie.

Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 13, 2009)

Los requisitos que debe cumplir el circuito estan mal expresados .Una señal rectangular tiene infinitas armonicas --> pasandola por un filtro se pueden atenuar las que no interesan, pero nunca anularlas.  Con una cadena de filtros notch se pueden anular algunas, pero nunca todas (infinitos filtros).
--> Falta especificar cual es la amplitud tolerable de armonicos en la salida.

Elegir una señal rectangular con duty-cycle del 70% es ganas de complicarse la vida, porque al 66.67% precisamente *se anula la 3er armonica*.   --> Para hacer eso debe usarse un 50% que es maxima.


----------



## dragondgold (Abr 28, 2010)

Hola tengo una duda muy básica acerca de estos filtros. Solo funcionan con corriente alterna? Si yo quisiera filtrar una cierta frecuencia de pulsos seria posible?

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 28, 2010)

Dependiendo de la señal que tengas a la entrada del filtro, vas a poder filtrar parte de sus armonicos, por ej:

- Si tu entrada es senoidal, solo vas a tener un armonico (una delta de dirac en frecuencia) en la frecuencia de la misma, por lo tanto, con eliminar esa frecuencia, ya estarias filtrando la señal de entrada.

- Si tu entrada es cuadrada, si haces la serie de fourier, llegas a la conclusion que se compone de infinitas señales senoidales, mientras mayor sea el armonico, menor sera el peso en la señal (osea menor sera su amplitud), con lo cual en el espectro tendras infinitos armonicos, si quisieras eliminar esta señal de entrada, tendrias que eliminar los armonicos mas importantes (los armonicos con mayor amplitud), y si la señal es cuadrada, tendras que eliminar el armonico central y el secundario/terciario (esto lo debrias tener en cuenta en funcion de que tan grande sera su amplitud). Si por ej. los armonicos que le siguen a la central tienen una amplitud considerable, y no lo filtras, a la salida de tu filtro vas a ver una senoidal no deseada.

El mismo analisis que haces con la señal cuadrada, debieras hacerlo con el resto de las señales.


----------



## dragondgold (Abr 28, 2010)

Ok muchas gracias cosmefulanito04. La idea mía era filtrar los pulsos que recibía un fototransistor y quedarme solo con la frecuencia de emision de mi infarrojo de este modo elimino toda fuente externa que entorpesca la señal. Es el mismo calculo al ser una serie de pulsos y no una señal seno alterna?

Gracias y saludos!!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 28, 2010)

Si te entendi bien, vos queres filtar lo que te llega del emisor tal que te quede la señal que mandaste por el mismo, y todo el "posible" ruido que aparezca fuera del rango de la frecuencia de tu señal, hacerla desaparecer.

Osea esto:

Señal de pulsos cuadrados -> Emisor =====> Receptor -> Filtro -> Señal de pulsos cuadrados sin "posibles" ruidos

El filtro ese debera tener en cuenta las armonicas de mayor peso y en funcion de eso, limitar el ancho de banda, por ej:

Señal cuadrada 1kHz => tendrias armonicos en n impares (tal como se dijo arriba)

farmonico-n=n*freq-señal

N=1 (armonico central, el de mayor amplitud) f=1kHz 
N=2 => No hay armonico (armonico par)
N=3 => 3er armonico f=3kHz
N=4 => No hay armonico (armonico par)
N=5 => 5to armonico f=5kHz
....

Pensa que cada armonico implica una señal senoidal, osea tu señal de pulsos, podria aproximarse a esto:

Señal-Cuadrada=A0+A1*sen(2*pi*1kHz)+A3*sen(2*pi*3kHz)+A5*sen(2*pi*5kHZ)+...

Entonces, mientras mas armonicos deje pasar tu filtro pasa bajos, mas "cuadrada" saldra la señal. Ej, supone que tenes un filtro ideal (Q->inf.):

- BW del filtro pasa bajos= 2kHz, la señal que obtendras a la salida, sera una senoidal perfecta, porque solo estarias tomando el 1er armonico y el resto los estarias filtrando

Señal-filtrada=A0+A1*sen(2*pi*1kHz)

- Bw= 4kHz, la señal dejaria de ser senoidal perfecta y empezaria a asemejarse a una cuadrada ya que estas tomando tambien el 3er armonico

Señal-Cuadrada=A0+A1*sen(2*pi*1kHz)+A3*sen(2*pi*3kHz)

- Bw= 6kHz, la señal cada vez se asemeja mas a una cuadrada ya que estas tomando hasta el 5to armonico inclusive

Señal-Cuadrada=A0+A1*sen(2*pi*1kHz)+A3*sen(2*pi*3kHz)+A5*sen(2*pi*5kHZ)

Entonces, a la hora de diseñar tu filtro, debes tener muy en cuenta que tipo de señal tenes a la entrada y que deseas que salga sin distorsion.


----------



## dragondgold (Abr 29, 2010)

Muchas gracias pero tengo una pequeña duda que evita que lo entienda del todo, a que te referís con los armónicos y que seria el A0,A1... que usas en las fórmulas.

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## AleMarquE (Abr 29, 2010)

A0, A1, etc son amplitudes (valores pico) de cada senoide. Los armónicos son señales snoidales de distintas frecuencias que juntas conforman una señal mas compleja.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 29, 2010)

No te preocupes que no es un tema tan sencillo de entender.

No se si alguna vez viste serie de fourier/ transformada de fourier. Basicamente estas operaciones te permiten analizar una señal en el *dominio de la frecuencia*, para que entiendas mas:

- Si analizas una señal en tiempo el intrumento que usas es el osciloscopio.

- Si quisieras analizar la señal en el dominio de la frecuencia usarias un analizador de espectro.

Vamos al caso de la serie de fourier, cuando uno realiza esta operacion, analiza las componentes en frecuencias que tiene tu *señal periodica*. En el aspecto matematico, la serie de fourier sirve para formar cualquier tipo de señal (sea cuadrada, triangular, diente de sierra, senoidales con semiperiodos o cortadas, etc) en suma de senos, osea en teoria vos podrias formar una señal cuadrada periodica con la suma de infinitos senos, de ahi es lo que mencionaba:

Señal-Cuadrada=A0+A1*sen(2*pi*1kHz)+A3*sen(2*pi*3kHz)+A5 *sen(2*pi*5kHZ)+...

Ahora que son los armonicos? son las componentes que tiene tu señal en frecuencia, y si lo vieras con un analizador de espectro serian picos con distintas amplitudes y frecuencias, y cada pico estara en un multiplo de tu frecuencia fundamental, osea:

Frecuencia fundamental= 1kHz
Frecuencia del 2do armonico= 2kHz
Frecuencia del 3er armonico= 3kHz
....
Frecuencia del N armonico= N*1kHz

Esto es lo que verias con un analizador de espectros:







Cada uno de esos picos en frecuencia, en el analisis temporal implican un seno (por eso lo de la serie de fourier, que matematicamente lleva a infinitos seno a que conformen una señal determinada).

Volviendo al caso de tu señal cuadrada, si solamente nos quedaramos con el 1er armonico, en el tiempo se veria una señal senoidal, si te quedaras con 2 armonicos, en el tiempo verias la suma de 2 senoidales con frecuencias distintas (una sera en 1kHz y la otra en 2kHz), y mientras mas armonicas tomes, mas parecido sera tu señal a una cuadrada.

Aca tenes una imagen para que te des una idea de lo que te digo:






- En el 1er caso, solo estoy tomando la armonica principal, por eso veria un seno.
- En el 2do caso ya estoy tomando 5 armonicos, y ya se puede ver que la señal va teniendo la forma de una señal cuadrada.
- Por ultimo en el 4 caso se ve como se veria la señal con 49 armonicos, ahi te das una idea de que la diferencia entre agarrar 11 armonicos y 49 no es tan grande, y por lo tanto los armonicos de 12 al 49 se podira decir que son despreciables.

¿Como llego a esta conclusion de que son despreciables? 

Dependera de la amplitud que tenga cada uno de estos picos en frecuencia (armonicos) y que tan despreciables son frente a los otros, ahi es donde tenes los valores A1, A2, A3, An; simplemente serian las amplitudes de los senos que vas sumandos, y si A2=2v y A3=.2v, se podria decir que tomando 2 armonicos seria as que suficiente para que tu señal no pierda un contenido armonico importante.


----------



## dragondgold (May 2, 2010)

Muchas gracias!! Ya lo entendi. Entonces en teoría se podría formar cualquier tipo de onda usando senoidales de distintas frecuencias y dependiendo la frecuencia que uno filtre es la forma de onda que te queda verdad?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 2, 2010)

Exacto, con sumas de senoidales de multiplos de una frecuencias podrias formar cualquier señal *periodica* que quisieras y en funcion de las frecuencias que deje pasar tu filtro y del tipo de señal que tengas a la entrada, la salida saldra deformada o no.


----------



## jpc697 (Jul 4, 2010)

estoy realizando un vumeter, pero quiero que me corte a frecuencias determinadas, pero no se como hacerlo. La idea es que corte en determinadas frecuecias bajas y frecuencias altas. Creo que va por el camino de filtros pasa banda, pero como calculo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2010)

jpc697 dijo:


> estoy realizando un vumeter, pero quiero que me corte a frecuencias determinadas, pero no se como hacerlo. La idea es que corte en determinadas frecuecias bajas y frecuencias altas. Creo que va por el camino de filtros pasa banda, pero como calculo?



Mira esta página:
http://www.inelsoft.net/calc_filtros.html


----------



## jpc697 (Jul 4, 2010)

gracias...bajando


----------

